# HD geometry is wrong

## thinker5555

Hi,

I have 2 Maxtor 80GB HDs, and one of them is not retaining the correct geometries.  The one that's working fine is using:

Heads=255

Sectors=63

Cylinders=9732

The one that's wrong is giving me two different things, depending on what program I'm using to view it.  Fdisk gives me H=16 S=63 C=155114, and cfdisk gives me H=16 S=63 C=24042.  I've tried altering the geometries from within both programs (rebooting in between just to make sure) and nothing is changing.  I need to get this one to match the first because it's only giving me a usable space of about 12GB.

Any help is appreciated.

Jeremy

----------

## delta407

Is your BIOS set to use LBA mode?

----------

## thinker5555

Well, for that HD, I can't tell.  It's on a Promise ATA/66 card.  (FWIW, the working Maxtor is also on that card)

----------

